# GPS Tracking Program For Blackberry Curve



## Sanoske312 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello everyone I'm currently looking for a gps tracking program i can use on my blackberry to record my bike routes. I have a blackberry 8320 with holux m1200 bluetooth gps receiver. I'm currently using bbtracker but it doesnt provide correct data when exported into google earth, it shows im riding through buildings at first i thought it was the gps reciever but when i checked with google maps everything shows up fine as my position so if anyone has any ideas on what program to use please let me know.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I bet you have the wrong projection information selected somewhere. Google Earth uses WGS84, if I recall, so you need to tell the software to save in the same projection....otherwise your position will be shifted some set amount.


----------



## maxxijazz (May 29, 2009)

Try this one
http://sportypal.com/Phones/Blackberry
I think should work on your BB


----------



## chiplikestoridehisbike (Aug 8, 2007)

I have everytrail.com app on my windows mobile phone. They make a blackberry version. I also have installed GpsCycleComputer 3.103 and it looks neat. Not sure if there is a blackberry version. Both seem to drop into google earth well enough and you can store your routes. In each program. I have not dug too deep into them but they both seem nice. http://handheld.softpedia.com has a ton of free apps. Velox looks to be for blackberrys


----------



## mtnbiker1220 (Jan 30, 2004)

I used gpsed.com on my Curve and works pretty well.


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

> I used gpsed.com on my Curve and works pretty well.


10 bucks for the BlackBerry, currently 99 cents for the IPhone.

Unreal.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

I use Smap from sanoodi.com on my Storm, and have also used it on the Tour.

It works pretty darn good and is free. It also has built-in twitter support to announce your rides, if you're into that kind of thing. Real-time updates are available on your profile, etc.


----------

